# Suggestions for Black Sapphire care



## RobOCNJ (Sep 12, 2015)

Newb here looking for suggestions on how to keep my 428i Black Sapphire finish looking great. I can go on and on about detailing my boat and I'm certain that taking care of the car finish is way different. 

I'm specifically interested in knowing if I should use a wax regularly and what is the best application method? For my boat I use a Makita orbital buffer. I'm thinking that hand waxing may be better.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Learn about the 2 bucket method and how to properly wash and dry your car. Always do that correctly and you'll be in good shape. I don't use anything other than wool wash mitts and microfiber for washing and drying. For wax, look at a synthetic. Menzerna power lock is popular now. You can apply by hand with a microfiber sponge and buff off with a microfiber buffing towel.


----------



## BMW603 (Aug 1, 2010)

check out SONAX it's literally the best I've found after trying several products-- including chemical guys and everything in between. SONAX-sealant (made in germany)


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

BMW603 said:


> check out SONAX it's literally the best I've found after trying several products-- including chemical guys and everything in between. SONAX-sealant (made in germany)


Have you tried Menzerna Power Lock?


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant for an incredible shine and protection. Chemical Guys for wash products. Use 2 buckets, one for soap and one to rinse off the mitt!


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Best thing you can do is definitely proper washing techniques. Two bucket method, always making sure your wash mitt is clean, and using good quality towels to dry.

I put Opticoat on my wife's black Sapphire 335, just washes for the remainder of the lease:thumbup:
Otherwise, a wax or sealant will make maintenance much easier for you.


----------



## stenoman (Mar 26, 2015)

I Opti-coated my F30 and use Optimum cleaning products with the two bucket method


----------



## emgun (Dec 27, 2015)

I just got a black 328Xd from a local dealer as a CPO. The paint looked great, of course they did do a nice spiffy shine, cleaned the window, etc. Howe.ver after a very close look at the paint, esp the hood there seem to be some "Rough" spots, a deep scratch and the paint is not as smooth as glass or as paint should be. I am thinking of taking it to a detailer or doing the claybar and then a good wax and sealant. I have Ibis and a variable speed electric polisher.

Next question: What do you use on the glass to avoid streaks and leave it looking great? Back in my youth there was Glass Wax, not made anymore.....


----------



## Racer-X / 6'er (May 19, 2013)

After you've washed, blow dry... I ALWAYS use the leaf blower to dry, then touch up remaking moisture with a clean soft towel.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

A couple of thoughts for Sapphire Black:
-the choice of a shampoo can make a bit of a difference in the overall look. Check out Pinnacle shampoo for black, red, or dark colored cars. It claims to hide swirls a bit.

- sealants last way longer than waxes and the previously mentioned Powerlock or the Sonax ones are really, really good. For your black and my red, Pinnacle Souveran wax used as a topper will add an extra level of shine you won't believe. Souveran is called a 'beauty' wax and it excels at what it does. It shines brilliantly for a couple of weeks then evaporates away necessitating another coat. So, if ultimate shine is part of your objective, get a jar of Souveran. Otherwise just stay with the sealant of choice.


----------



## nupe009 (Nov 26, 2005)

I had my car opti-coated and I use OPtimum no rinse wash with the two bucket method. I also had the wheels coated. They stay cleaner longer and they are easy to clean.


----------



## martyl (Jan 3, 2006)

I too have black sapphire and the points about the two bucket method and sealants are right on. You'll need to do more than that though. If you want black to keep looking good you have focus on prepping the surface by claying and using a high quality polish a couple of times a year. Menzerna makes great polish as does Wolfgang and many others. For polishing, a dual action polisher makes a difference.


----------



## zakgt2 (Jan 21, 2016)

csmeance said:


> Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant for an incredible shine and protection. Chemical Guys for wash products. Use 2 buckets, one for soap and one to rinse off the mitt!


I too use Blackfire, however all of these sealants and waxes are of no use unless you prep the paint properly. Washing with two buckets and claying is a good start. I also use dawn dish soap to remove all prior wax/sealants and grease, etc. Also I have wiped down my car with rubbing alcohol to remove any traces of oils.


----------



## WH750 (May 16, 2016)

Ive owned for 1 year now my 7 Series which is in the Black Sapphire finish but I've started to notice the paint finish is starting not to look as good as how it did when i originally bought the car.

Ive been using this for this wash:
http://www.meguiars.com.au/wash-maintain/gold-class-car-wash-shampoo-conditioner/

And this for the wax (done twice so far):
http://www.meguiars.com.au/polish-protect/gold-class-wax/

Could these particular products be making the finish worse??
Is there any other type/brand of wax or polish you guys recommend that can help bring back that deep black gloss shine in my car?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

WH750 said:


> Ive owned for 1 year now my 7 Series which is in the Black Sapphire finish but I've started to notice the paint finish is starting not to look as good as how it did when i originally bought the car.
> 
> Ive been using this for this wash:
> http://www.meguiars.com.au/wash-maintain/gold-class-car-wash-shampoo-conditioner/
> ...


See my last post. Frequent washing with the 2 bucket method and very high quality wash mitt and towels as well as proper technique will prevent this. At this point you most likely need proper machine correction to return the finish to its prior glory. Your actual car wash and wax don't really have an impact on the current condition of your paint; almost any decent product will be sufficient. Black Sapphire is actually a VERY forgiving black.


----------



## WH750 (May 16, 2016)

Thx JamRWS6 for the tips.
Perhaps it does need a professional machine correction as you mention to get it looking as it did before.


----------



## figgie (Apr 22, 2014)

black cars,

I would coat not wax.

Wolfgang uber coating
Pinnacle Black Label Diamond Coating
CQuartz
g-techniq

there is a lot of coatings to chose from.


----------



## WH750 (May 16, 2016)

figgie said:


> black cars,
> 
> I would coat not wax.
> 
> ...


Thank you for those suggestions 
I had a quick look here in Australia for them but was only able to find the g-techniq brand for sale.

I will give them a call when i get a chance later and ask them some info about their products.

Thanks again.:thumbup:


----------

